# 4TB HFS Volume on Drobo 4Bay

## shaiss

I have a Drobo 4bay connected via USB on the gentoo live distro 12.1. 1  Drobo volume formated as HFS+ 4TB.

When clicking the drobo icon in dolphin I get the error "not authorized".  according to dmesg the drive is mounted.  Not sure what to do from here. My main need at the moment is read access, I can worry about writing to the volume later.

http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/4143/dmesgtail.png

[IMG]http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/1230/drobofail.png[/IMG]

----------

## DawgG

is it mounted?

check with 

```
mount
```

if the necessary filesystem is configured in your kernel, try to run as root: 

```
mount /dev/sdc1 /media/[whatever]
```

this should mount the device's first partition; to mount the second partition replace sdc1 with sdc2. replace [whatever] with your desired mountdir. if there are errors their msgs will tell you what's wrong.

if you want it to [user|auto]mount you have to configure your system accordingly; either put an entry in /etc/fstab or run some automounting-software.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## shaiss

I dont think its mounted

```
gentoo@Gentoo-2012 ~ $ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=255677,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)

tmpfs on /newroot type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

/dev/sdb1 on /newroot/mnt/cdrom type vfat (ro,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)

/dev/loop0 on /mnt/static type squashfs (ro,relatime)

none on /mnt/dynamic type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=430080k)

aufs on / type aufs (rw,relatime,si=eb3a7b1b530bcc19)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

```

When trying to mount sdc2 I get the response below.  probably a noob error:

```
gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ sudo mkdir drobopart1

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ sudo mkdir drobopart2

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/drobopart1

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /media/drobopart2

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ ls drobopart1/

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ sudo mount  -t hfsplus /dev/sdc2 /media/drobopart2

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdc2 /media/drobopart2

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ sudo mount -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd,ro /dev/sdc2 /media/drobopart2/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ dmesg | tail

[32968.096239] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock

[33094.137458] mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

[33094.137463] mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

[33094.139232] hfs: invalid secondary volume header

[33094.139235] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock

[33099.561660] mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

[33099.561665] mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

[33099.563233] hfs: invalid secondary volume header

[33099.563236] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock

[33158.118487] ufs_read_super: bad magic number

```

----------

## BillWho

 *shaiss wrote:*   

> I have a Drobo 4bay connected via USB on the gentoo live distro 12.1. 1  Drobo volume formated as HFS+ 4TB.
> 
> 

 

Maybe I'm reading this incorrectly, but are you saying you're running a live cd   :Question: 

If so, maybe support for apple's filesystem isn't enabled - you can check it with 

```
grep hfs /proc/filesystems
```

If you're running an installed gentoo, check that CONFIG_HFS_FS and CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS are enabled

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## shaiss

Yup,

HFS is there:

```
gentoo@Gentoo-2012 /media $ grep hfs /proc/filesystems 

        squashfs

        hfsplus
```

and yes, I'm runnnig the live CD.  If I can read the drobo drive I'll comit to gentoo and install it localy.

what I'm wondering is why I get the not authorized error.

----------

## BillWho

shaiss,

Never used that filesystem so I wouldn't have a clue   :Sad: 

Maybe this will help  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Hfsplus

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

